# Cast Pro SeriesTM Factory Built Rod, 13 ft. 6-10 oz. Casting



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

CPS Factory Built Rod 13ft. 6-10 oz. Casting

Cast Pro SeriesTM Factory Built Rod, 13 ft. 6-10 oz. Casting

REASONABLE offers considered

Targeting big Red Drum in the heavy surf? Need a rod capable of casting 6-10 oz. and bait? The Carolina Cast Pro Series 13 ft. 6-10 oz. is a high performance, fast action, parallel butt heaver capable of power-casting the heavy payloads. Rod includes all components (guides, reel seat, foam grips) assembled at the factory. 
Price: $325 Used this rod one year..Has a adjustable reel seat,Its been shrink wrapped from the butt end and passed the reel seat that originally came with rod.I cast from the low position. Its in good to excellent condition.Live in Cape Hatteras for pick up. Shipping charges can be agreed on. I'm getting to old to use it properly.Thanks


----------



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

Any Reasonable offer will be considered


----------

